# NEW babies @ the Kool house!!



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Finally my F0 Black Calvus had a romp at it. Looks to be 40+ little wigglers roamin around in the Calvus house. I'll be moving them to a breeder hut soon as they are in the 100gal and I don't want one of the Fronts to brute there way in for a snack. 

I guess these little guys will be Texans not Zambian right ... :lol: ... I can't wait till they start growin!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Jan 18, 2005)

very nice, congrats!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome man! Are you leaving the fry with the parents or seperating them?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Good, Calvus don't always breed that easily.
In terms of when to remove the fry, I recomend doing it as soon as the parents loose intrest in the brood and they start swimming all around the tank and not in a shoal near the parents.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

If they were in a tank by thenselves or just with smaller fish I'd leave them alot longer but since I have fronts and my big male C. Boreyli in the 100 gal as well I've already sepertaed them into a holding tank in the 100gal. It's a neat little breeder thing I found by "aquatic gardens" I think it was but it's basically a 4X4X4 square with a air stone running up a lift tube ont he outside of it to cicurlate the water from the main tank into the cell and airiate at the same time. They are almost free swimming now so I'm going to have to look into some other arraingement I may be getting a 5 gal or something and setting in the 100 with a small power head pumping into it and a hole cut for out flow filled with a sponge to keep babies from escaping ... DIY ideas are bouncing all around in my head LOL


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

AND I've heard the fry are really really REALLY sensitive to any kind of water chemistry, temp, well any changes so I want to try and keep them in with the 100gal. They are alot more tolerant at about the 1/2" mark and are usually pretty hearty by 1" but before that it's a crap shoot


----------

